# Jesus only likes Republicans



## applejuice (Jul 25, 2012)

The director of issues analysis of a conservative fundamentalist Christian organization on Monday blamed the massacre that left at least 12 dead in Aurora, Colorado on “the liberals’ way” of teaching evolution in schools instead of prayer and the Ten Commandments. 

On his daily radio show, the American Family Associations’s Bryan Fischer pondered whether Pastor Rick Warren was talking about suspected Aurora shooter James Holmes or homosexuals when he tweeted, “When students are taught they are no different from animals, they act like it.”

“If this tweet was connected to the shooting, to this James Holmes, to the one that killed the 12 and wounded the 58 in this theater, it would be appropriate,” Fischer noted. “Because what does evolution teach? What does evolution teach? Evolution teaches that nature is a struggle, it is a battle, that only the fittest survive, that the way you get to increasingly complex forms of life is the strongest species survives.”

“So, this James Holmes, he’s one of the stronger ones,” he added. “He sees himself as evolutionarily advanced just like he was taught in school about Darwin, that this is how natural selection works.”

Fischer continued by suggesting that the shooting was directly connected to liberals who “spent 60 years telling God to get lost.” 

“We kicked Him out of our public schools in 1962,” the radio host explained. “You can’t have prayer in public schools. We kicked the Bible out of public schools in 1963. … Then we got rid of the Ten Commandments in 1980.”

“Don’t forget the 6th or 7th Commandment — I lose track of the numbers in there — ‘Thou shalt not murder,’” Fischer said. “What if [James Holmes] had been exposed to that every day in the educational system? What if the Ten Commandments were reinforced: ‘Thou shalt not murder’? What if that had been his daily dose moral instruction and spiritual instruction?”

“Who knows if things could have been different. But we’ve tried it the other way. The point of my column, we’ve tried it the liberals’ way for 60 years now. What do we got? We have massacres in Aurora.” 




http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/07/...blames-colorado-shooting-on-the-liberals-way/


----------------------------------

It is sad that such a tragedy is used for gun control and this ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nah, he hates liberal republicans just as much as liberal democrats.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 25, 2012)

I knew registering Republican would pay off!


----------



## applejuice (Jul 25, 2012)

The thread title seemed to fit his narrative


----------



## TheBishop (Jul 25, 2012)

There are idiots on both ends of the spectrum.  These pastors are no exception.  Blaming the event on such trivial things as god or the lack thereof, ignors the root of the problem, and in the end fixes nothing.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 25, 2012)

I dare someone to do a research analysis of the 40's thru 60's compared to the 80's thru 00's.

You gonna see a huge, almost unbelievable change.
It's gonna be huge.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 25, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I dare someone to do a research analysis of the 40's thru 60's compared to the 80's thru 00's.
> 
> You gonna see a huge, almost unbelievable change.
> It's gonna be huge.



Corellation /= Causation


----------



## TheBishop (Jul 25, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I dare someone to do a research analysis of the 40's thru 60's compared to the 80's thru 00's.
> 
> You gonna see a huge, almost unbelievable change.
> It's gonna be huge.



Ronnie as much as you would love to show a correlation between the absence of god and violence, you would be doing nothing but grasping at straws.  You could research all you want, but there are dozens if not hundreds of socio-economic factors that could give a much more insightfull, and truthful cause to the spike of violence in that timeframe. 

Besides do a little research on these phsycopaths and you will find many of them have common brian structure and function.  So if god is up there, he not only allows these folks to exsist, but created and developed them.


----------



## TheBishop (Jul 25, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Corellation /= Causation



Its amazing that people don't understand the difference.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 25, 2012)

TheBishop said:


> Its amazing that people don't understand the difference.



Easy to forget when you've got snake oil to sell.


----------



## TheBishop (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey atlas you should check out that "through the Wormhole" Episode I was talking about, "Can we eliminate evil?, its good stuff.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 25, 2012)

In the sixties there was a great turning away from American Christian morality.  I can't pinpoint exactly where it started but I suspect my own generation had a lot to do with it happening.  I don't know if it began with the government or if it began with the media, but it was dramatic, fast, and widespead.

Everyone sought freedom.  Freedom from everything.  Everyone wanted the "rights" to do or be exactly what they wanted to be.  No concern for society or neighbor.

The results cannot be denied.  STD epedimics; premarital sex; teen pregnancies; suicides; fatherless families; demented politicians; sex abuse; mass murders; stupidity running amuck.  Aborted babies left on gurnies until they stop breathing.  And since then, millions of unborned torn apart so that the mom wouldn't have to care for what they carried.
American intellect flushed.

Thousands of adult men who honestly have no idea what a conscience is.  Or what responsibility means.  Some of them with 15 or 20 children but never caring for any of them or their moms.

In the process of all this, God and the goodness that is taught from Him was removed from  all that's really important in a society.

And now, America doesn't need an enemy to overtake us.  American's are doing it from its heart.

It has not harmed the church.  It has not harmed the Christian(Other than making us cold and numb, or desperate and frantic).  But it has certainly harmed society.

And you just wait.  Make all the excuses that can be made.  Blame it on the church.  Blame it on Christ.  And all the while America is gonna drowned on it's own puke.

Do I paint an ugly picture?  You bet I do.


----------



## Four (Jul 25, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> In the sixties there was a great turning away from American Christian morality.  I can't pinpoint exactly where it started but I suspect my own generation had a lot to do with it happening.  I don't know if it began with the government or if it began with the media, but it was dramatic, fast, and widespead.
> 
> Everyone sought freedom.  Freedom from everything.  Everyone wanted the "rights" to do or be exactly what they wanted to be.  No concern for society or neighbor.
> 
> ...



Teenage pregnancies continue to fall

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_126474.html

As far as STD's its a mixed bag, Gonorrhea has gone down, Chlamydia has gone up Sisyphus has gone up and down

http://www.avert.org/std-statistics-america.htm

Suisides.. they've gone up semi recently, but a lot of that has had to do with the war, and the crash in 2008. But in general it did raise quite a bit from 1950-1980, but has been in general, steadily decreasing ever since

http://www.afsp.org/files/College_Film//factsheets.pdf

Next is sex abuse, first thing i find is a 23% drop from 1990-2010 in child sex abuse...

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/29/us/rate-of-child-sexual-abuse-on-the-decline.html

Now onto murder, it has been steadily declining since 1991, it did go up from 1960 to 1990

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_the_United_States

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/aug/21/america-serious-crime-rate-plunging


The picture you're painting is ugly because your using bull-feces for paint


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 25, 2012)

Your colorful description of my error does nothing to lesson what took place in this country in the 60's and 70's.
Rather than pulling bits and pieces from easy to google internet sites, ask your grandmother and grandfather about the changes that have taken place.  Ask them how it is now as compared to back them.  Your grandparents are probably younger than I am, but they'll know.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 25, 2012)

Do a google search of:   Changes since the 1960's


----------



## Four (Jul 25, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Your colorful description of my error does nothing to lesson what took place in this country in the 60's and 70's.
> Rather than pulling bits and pieces from easy to google internet sites, ask your grandmother and grandfather about the changes that have taken place.  Ask them how it is now as compared to back them.  Your grandparents are probably younger than I am, but they'll know.



I didn't debate that there was a rise in murder & STD's etc in the 60's and 70's. I was trying to point out that although that is the case, the trend didn't hold through the 90's and 2000's, although the rise of secularism and atheism has. 

So in short, you don't even have a coordination between secularism and std's murder, suicide, etc. Let alone causation.

What does asking old people do? You can just look at the trends. Old people tend to mock and degrade the changes that occur in there life time as bad, it's always happened, i'm sure your parents did it to you're generation, and your grandparents did it to your grandparents generation.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh, here's an interesting, informative article.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-me-in-we/201104/changes-in-the-american-family


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 25, 2012)

Four said:


> Teenage pregnancies continue to fall
> 
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_126474.html
> 
> ...


I wonder how much impact the fear of AIDS had to do with these downward trends? As the fear fades away, we may or may not see an increase I suppose.

Good links and info!


----------



## Four (Jul 25, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> I wonder how much impact the fear of AIDS had to do with these downward trends? As the fear fades away, we may or may not see an increase I suppose.
> 
> Good links and info!



I think in general sexual education has gotten better, most people realize the abstinence policies have failed, so we have increase used of condoms etc. Although i'm sure your right about that HIV had a play in it too.

I know in one place i read that Chlamydia is still increasing mostly because it's not as common to screen against and the testing isn't as developed.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 25, 2012)

Four said:


> most people realize the abstinence policies have failed


The policies or the participants?


----------



## Four (Jul 25, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> The policies or the participants?



I suppose one leads to the other, lol


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 25, 2012)

Four said:


> I didn't debate that there was a rise in murder & STD's etc in the 60's and 70's. I was trying to point out that although that is the case, the trend didn't hold through the 90's and 2000's, although the rise of secularism and atheism has.
> 
> So in short, you don't even have a coordination between secularism and std's murder, suicide, etc. Let alone causation.
> 
> What does asking old people do? You can just look at the trends. Old people tend to mock and degrade the changes that occur in there life time as bad, it's always happened, i'm sure your parents did it to you're generation, and your grandparents did it to your grandparents generation.



Your comments cement one of the points that can be made.  That much of society has become numb and brain-dead to the reality of what has happened.

This isn't about old people babbling in their senility.  It's about too many modern young adults who are happy living in the garbage dump!

I hope you, and other, will check out the Psycology today article above.

Here's a portion of it:
"Are women or men the adults today?  Are there any adults?  What does it mean if you're called one? Ken suggests mature couples' parenting is related to the degree you both can negotiate conflict, fear, and primal anxiety without becoming brittle."

America's society use to live by the morality of Christ.
Now it lives by the morality of "me".


----------



## Four (Jul 25, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Your comments cement one of the points that can be made.  That much of society has become numb and brain-dead to the reality of what has happened.
> 
> This isn't about old people babbling in their senility.  It's about too many modern young adults who are happy living in the garbage dump!
> 
> ...



You made a blind emotional assertion based on religion about a false correlation dressed up as causation.

I countered with the real life statistics

You then post an article that does nothing to support you're failed correlation, then proceed to assert that I am brain dead to the real world?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 25, 2012)

And I submit that your little laughy illustrates the frustration and grownings that many older people feel today as they watch the further eroding of the family unit in what use to be the most moral country that existed.


----------



## Four (Jul 25, 2012)

This is my favorate from the article:



> The last 50 years have seen a dramatic rise in divorce (the U.S. has the highest of any industrialized nation)



Guess what else the U.S. is leading the other industrialized nations in? (religiousness)

Yup, the US, which has the highest divorce rate in any industrialized nation is also the most religious of any industrialized nation..... 

How about that for a correlation?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised at your stand.
But I am.
Oh well.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 25, 2012)

Ronnie I'm not sure what you mean by "American Christian morality". What is that exactly? Church attendance may be down from what it was 50 years ago but is the average American less moral? That's pretty tough to quantify. I think too often the past is remembered as better than it was and the present is considered worse than it is. As Four pointed out it's a mixed bag. Some things are better, some worse. But for argument sake let's accept your premise (people turned away from Christianity) and conclusion (societal decline resulted). I'd like to know how you connect those dots to show the one caused the other.

If your premise and conclusion are correct shouldn't we see a lower percentage of Christians in prison than in general population? Lower teen pregnancy rates in more religious states relative to less religious? What is the hard evidence that proves the connection for you?


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 25, 2012)

Also the welfare state greatly expanded in the 60's so I think we can point to other factors that may have played a much larger role.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 25, 2012)

I wasn't trying to make this a church against the world argument.

And the Christian morality I speak about wasn't necessarily about the church or a Christians, but the fact that America had assumed the moral principles of Christianity.
Middle east societies are patterned after muslim standards and teachings.  Even for nonmuslims.

Things have changed now.  Individual morality has changed.  National morality has changed.  Christian morality has changed.  A lie is no longer a lie.  Stealing is no longer stealing.

There is a moral decay.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 25, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Also the welfare state greatly expanded in the 60's so I think we can point to other factors that may have played a much larger role.



Yep people went from praying for help to voting for it.The Democratic plan is to replace God in our lives.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 25, 2012)

Four said:


> This is my favorate from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First, you need to take a class in the proper citation of resouces... The articles you cited would all be rejected in my Psychology class as they are not valid....At lest Ronnie quoted a reputable sources that is backed by research and not spectulation. You need to do your research before you post "Facts" that show your lack of understanding in even basic Psychology.

I won't even take the time to address your understanding of Correlation.....


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 25, 2012)

Inthegarge said:


> First, you need to take a class in the proper citation of resouces... The articles you cited would all be rejected in my Psychology class as they are not valid....At lest Ronnie quoted a reputable sources that is backed by research and not spectulation. You need to do your research before you post "Facts" that show your lack of understanding in even basic Psychology.
> 
> I won't even take the time to address your understanding of Correlation.....




I am more on Ronnies side in this debate, but two of 4's sources would have been acceptable in my psyc classes, and a third references the centers for disease control, so the information should be easily verifiable.

But, then again, this is an informal web forum, and there is typically no need to follow APA standards.

On topic......I think there is definitely a decline in what can be determined to be traditional morals.  America is clearly more accepting of homosexuals, religious apathy, etc.  Whether or not these are bad things will be determined according to one's own moral system.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I dare someone to do a research analysis of the 40's thru 60's compared to the 80's thru 00's.



This reminded me of the movie "Seargent York."  This movie was made almost 40 years before I was born, but I remember watching it on TBS as a kid. So, I am currently making my 12 year old watch it.  It is amazing how little of the language he understands.......and the church scene is totally lost on him. 

If nothing else, the culture has changed dramatically from the 40's to now (I know the movie is set in the 1910's, but it was made for a 1940's audience).

Anyway, I love that stinkin' movie.....and Mr. Smith goes to Washington....that's next on this "to watch list."


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 25, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> This reminded me of the movie "Seargent York."  This movie was made almost 40 years before I was born, but I remember watching it on TBS as a kid. So, I am currently making my 12 year old watch it.  It is amazing how little of the language he understands.......and the church scene is totally lost on him.
> 
> If nothing else, the culture has changed dramatically from the 40's to now (I know the movie is set in the 1910's, but it was made for a 1940's audience).
> 
> Anyway, I love that stinkin' movie.....and Mr. Smith goes to Washington....that's next on this "to watch list."



Never heard of either of them. Might have to check them out this weekend.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Alvin was on this morning. One of those movies you watch every time its on.
JB question for you if you dont mind - You posted you believe there is a definite decline in "traditional morals".  Do you see any positive changes in "traditional morals" that were accepted by the majority in the past but arent now?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 25, 2012)

WaltL1 said:


> JB question for you if you dont mind - You posted you believe there is a definite decline in "traditional morals".  Do you see any positive changes in "traditional morals" that were accepted by the majority in the past but arent now?



Yes.  I see it both ways in many cases.  For instance, society's attitude towards gay folks.  Their decisions are  between them and God.  I am glad that my kid has never heard of "smear the q---r."   When I was a kid, we played that all the time.  

The most glaring positive "traditional moral decline" is society's attitude relevant to race relations.  These days, there is no shame in an inter-racial couple.  I view that as a positive.  

There are others both positive and negative.  I was just pointing out that, to me at least, the change is obvious.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 25, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Never heard of either of them. Might have to check them out this weekend.



Just a heads up, Seargent York has a very strong Christian background.....but, it is a true story, and a great one.  That dude was "all American."  Obviously 1940's Hollywood put their own dramatic flare into it, but they get close enough to the truth of the matter.

Basically, he was a skeptic, converted, became a religious pacifist, then had to fight in WWI against his religious beliefs......will leave the rest for you to watch,  but it is a true story.

"Mr. Smith" is an old fashioned little guy fighting the powerful flick.  Not very believable, but, when it was made (1930's??), it really ticked off congress....back then it wasn't "acceptable" to question the integrity of our elected officials. I always enjoy that aspect of it.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 25, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Never heard of either of them. Might have to check them out this weekend.



For shame.  Sgt York is one of the best flicks ever.  Supernatural undertone (church, salvation, etc) makes for a great plot even if you don't agree with it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 25, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> For shame.  Sgt York is one of the best flicks ever.  Supernatural undertone (church, salvation, etc) makes for a great plot even if you don't agree with it.



LOL, I had just finished typing a "heads up" for him so he didn't get upset at me for steering him towards a movie with Christian themes.  

I think the plot is more about the man's struggle between his faith and his duty.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 25, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Yes.  I see it both ways in many cases.  For instance, society's attitude towards gay folks.  Their decisions are  between them and God.  I am glad that my kid has never heard of "smear the q---r."   When I was a kid, we played that all the time.
> 
> The most glaring positive "traditional moral decline" is society's attitude relevant to race relations.  These days, there is no shame in an inter-racial couple.  I view that as a positive.
> 
> There are others both positive and negative.  I was just pointing out that, to me at least, the change is obvious.


Thanks for your response and I agree. I think alot of people fail to recognize that a number of those "traditional values" were based on ignorance, greed, fear and the fact that people just didnt know any better and their decline is a positive thing for alot of people. Values/morals have always (since the beginning of time not the '60s) and will always change. Sometimes positive, sometimes negative. Depending on who you ask.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 26, 2012)

Watched Sergeant York last night and enjoyed it. So many lines cracked me up. I need to watch more of the old movies because I know there are many I haven't seen. I think the last one I watched was Giant which was really good too.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 26, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Watched Sergeant York last night and enjoyed it. So many lines cracked me up. I need to watch more of the old movies because I know there are many I haven't seen. I think the last one I watched was Giant which was really good too.



Glad you enjoyed it.  My favorite line is when A.Y. says "I caint think of nuttin' or no-one I'm agin....'cept being sober."  

I had to send my kid to bed before we finished it (he has football practice everyday, so I can't let him stay up all night), so we will wrap it up tonight.


----------



## Four (Jul 26, 2012)

Inthegarge said:


> First, you need to take a class in the proper citation of resouces... The articles you cited would all be rejected in my Psychology class as they are not valid....At lest Ronnie quoted a reputable sources that is backed by research and not spectulation. You need to do your research before you post "Facts" that show your lack of understanding in even basic Psychology.
> 
> I won't even take the time to address your understanding of Correlation.....



I'd rather not, i haven't had to write a 'real' paper since sophomore year of college, good riddance. I never got into it. I'm an engineer..

I don't understand what this has to do with psychology? I was just searching for trends in murder, suicide, STD's, etc from 1960-current and this is what i found quickly... Ronnie posted :



> The results cannot be denied. The results cannot be denied. STD epedimics; premarital sex; teen pregnancies; suicides; fatherless families; demented politicians; sex abuse; mass murders; stupidity running amuck



I just wanted to point out that.. well yes they  can be denied.

Again, what do i need to know about basic psychology that has to do with citing statistics?


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 26, 2012)

Four said:


> I just wanted to point out that.. well yes they  can be denied.



And you did. I think each generation, for the most part, thinks it more evil than the previous. Your observation reminded me of this verse...

"Say not thou, What is the cause that the former days were better than these? for thou dost not inquire wisely concerning this."


----------



## TheBishop (Jul 26, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I wasn't trying to make this a church against the world argument.
> 
> And the Christian morality I speak about wasn't necessarily about the church or a Christians, but the fact that America had assumed the moral principles of Christianity.
> Middle east societies are patterned after muslim standards and teachings.  Even for nonmuslims.
> ...



Moral decay surely you jest.  Maybe according to the old guard.  I see advancement and the shedding of worthless archaic belief and values, for more tolerable values necessary for diverse society to succeed. No longer will the oppressive moral tyranny that was brought to us by the self righteous stand.  As information and technology grow and spread, it exstinguish the need for such disingenous moral authority.  

You can spat your nonsense all you like but look around you.  The world is a much better place.  We no longer turn folks away from a drink of water becuase they look different than ourselves, and it was not religion that accomplished this task.   Longer life expectancy, better quality of life, lower infant mortality rates,  better disease control, the ability to see loved ones in NY and CA all in the same day, and none of this can be given credit to any religion. Humanity has benefited more in the last 50 years than the entire millineum that christianity practical ruled the entire civilized world.

The world is decidingly not a better place than it was prior to 1960.  If moral decay is to blame for its advancement, then please give us some more of your righteous nonsense to destroy, so we may better ourselves even more. 

The world is not perfect by any means.  We are burdened by those who feel the need to interject their beliefs, to legislate their morality, and force us to pay for their responsibilities. From the religious right, to the socialist left, both are guilty of spewing their nonsense to illicit government intervention and the destruction of the individual. 

So do us all a favor stop trying to use correlation that has absolutely nothing to do with cuasation.  Get out of advancements way, and let those who want to make this world a better place by will power lead, and those who want to pray it a better place by belief follow, (they are much better at that).


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 26, 2012)

TheBishop said:


> We are burdened by those who feel the need to interject their beliefs





TheBishop said:


> Get out of advancements way


----------



## gtparts (Jul 26, 2012)

Jesus loves all, desiring that they would follow His example.

Republicans collectively have a way to go in pleasing Him. 

Democrats seem to enjoy lagging the rest of the pack. 

It is what it is.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 26, 2012)

GT, LOVE the Avatar!


----------



## TheBishop (Jul 26, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


>



It's almost as funny as believing that god wills man to debate the exsistence of himself.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 26, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> In the sixties there was a great turning away from American Christian morality.  I can't pinpoint exactly where it started but I suspect my own generation had a lot to do with it happening.  I don't know if it began with the government or if it began with the media, but it was dramatic, fast, and widespead.
> 
> Everyone sought freedom.  Freedom from everything.  Everyone wanted the "rights" to do or be exactly what they wanted to be.  No concern for society or neighbor.
> 
> ...





Four said:


> You made a blind emotional assertion based on religion about a false correlation dressed up as causation.
> 
> I countered with the real life statistics   I made a truthful statement concerning what happened in the 60's.  Nothing else.
> 
> You then post an article that does nothing to support you're failed correlation, then proceed to assert that I am brain dead to the real world?





TheBishop said:


> It's almost as funny as believing that god wills man to debate the exsistence of himself.  Well, I don't know why that has anything to do with the discussion!



You've over-inflated the thing I described in my original post.  I never intended you to make this into a Christian verses atheist issue.
And the facts still stand for what occurred in the sixties.  Maybe some of those things have peeked by now?  Or even peeked in the 90's.  But the drastic change for American culture still occurred in the 60's and 70's.

Obviously, some good things have occurred during this same period.........  Race relations for one.  I'm not so sure it's an issue that's been honestly dealt with by many people alive today, but at least society as a whole sees the true in what has to be.

Christians are now permitted to go fishing on Sunday.  When I was growing up it wasn't permitted.  You'd catch the devil if you fished on the Lord's day.

Christians are even allowed to dance a little bit at the prom.  In the sixties, in the south, a good Christian Dad would not allow his kids to dance.

But today kids have now begun rubbing their 'private parts' on each other as they dance.  I blame that on the Democrats!

American society has changed.  As I said earlier, who knows where and why it changed.  
There's too many unthinkable things occurring in our society today to make a complete list......
Mother's are killing their new-born babies.
Mother's are killing their toddlers because a voice told them to.
Father's a sexually abusing their own children, and their neighbor's children.  

In the early sixties, if someone was in need or out of work their family and friends came to their rescue.  Totally seeing to their needs.  The church was involved in that also.  Today we have welfare, and disability.  No longer do we have to share our stuff with anyone.  They just go 'sign-up'.
On and on and on.  Things different from how it was in the 60's.  Dramatic changes.

Naturally, there are changes with each decade.  But I don't think any change was a dramatic as the 60's.

My generation(graduated highschool in 1967) began allowing their children to have se x.  At home.  Buying birth control for their kids.  My generation taught their kids that smokin maryjane was alright, even though it was against the law.  And strip clubs.  And drinking and driving.  And cussing.  Cussing?  Is there anyone who does not cuss anymore?


----------

